
Show HN:Analytics is complicated? Centi is the simpler alternative - lightqa
https://centi.in/
======
lightqa
Any feed backs are welcome !

~~~
mimoid
Are your analytics text-based or graphical? I don't see any screenshots.

Also (and I can't stress this enough), definitely get an Android app out as
soon as you can. It's shocking how few good analytics apps there are available
on Google Play.

Make a good Android app and you'll be printing money.

I'm currently using StatCounter and their service is good, as is their app,
but there needs to be more choice out there.

Good luck to you!

~~~
lightqa
Thanks for the feedback , will surely add screenshots to it . Have statted
working on an android app , will launch soon .

